# [SOLVED] javascript not working on IE 10 in windows 7



## tenntexjlw

I am starting a beginner javascript tutorial and the following code works in all browsers except IE 10.
==========================

<script type="text/javascript">
document.write("Here are a few words.");
</script>
=========================

active scripting is enabled.

What do I need to do in IE 10 to make javascript work?


----------



## Corday

*Re: javascript not working on IE 10 in windows 7*

Since the problem seems to be in the JS coding, I'm putting the thread in the Programming Forum for now. If the code is OK, it can come back to IE.


----------



## niemiro

*Re: javascript not working on IE 10 in windows 7*

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum 

Are you running this from a locally saved .html file or something similarly local? Do you have a free hosing account somewhere you can put it on to test in IE10? I would need to check, but I think the cause is that IE10 defaults the mime type of local HTML files to a raw text one rather than an HTML one now I think. I vaguely remember??? Would need to test...


----------



## tenntexjlw

*Re: javascript not working on IE 10 in windows 7*

Thanks for the input. I think you are probably right. It is a local html file and the js works fine when the local html file is opened in Opera, Firefox, Cyberfox, Safari, or Chrome, but not in IE 10, even though the enable button under active scripting is checked. Is there a way to make this work in IE 10 just like it does in the other browsers. Does something else have to be checked besides active scripting?


----------



## tenntexjlw

*Re: javascript not working on IE 10 in windows 7*

I just noticed that each time I try to open in IE 10 the html file containing the js code a pop up message is appearing at the bottom of my screen stating:

Internet Explorer restricted this webpage from running scripts or ActiveX controls.

at the right is a button labeled "Allow blocked content"

If I click the allow button the js scripted content appears just like it looks in the other browsers.

Only IE 10 is doing this among the browsers.

This warning message only appears momentarily and goes away. That is why I had not noticed it before. Can I change something in my IE 10 settings to stop this?


----------



## Corday

*Re: javascript not working on IE 10 in windows 7*

IE>Tools>Uncheck ActiveX filtering.


----------



## tenntexjlw

*Re: javascript not working on IE 10 in windows 7*

Thanks. I tried that but it did not work. Do I need to find some way to created a trusted site local to my computer. I have seen some forum discussions saying something like this but I do not know how to make the browser thing a local folder directory is a trusted web site.


----------



## Corday

*Re: javascript not working on IE 10 in windows 7*

Trusted site shouldn't be needed. That's only for https anyway. Go into the IE Security settings and look for all that might be shutting you out or just try a lower level overall. Also check both 64 and 32 bit IE to make sure the problem is not on only 1.


----------



## tenntexjlw

*Re: javascript not working on IE 10 in windows 7*

I found the solution to my problem.

IE>Tools>Internet Options>Advanced>Security> check - Allow active content to run in files on My Computer

Thanks for your input


----------



## Stephen Bowles

Hello tenntexjlw, I'm glad you managed to solve your problem.

Could you please mark this thread as 'Solved' by using the thread tools at the top of the page? Thank you kindly.


----------

